# "Limited or no connectivity"



## rocketman48 (Feb 3, 2008)

Please help. About a week ago, my internet connection stopped working. It is a wired connection to a cable modem with a wireless router. Two other computers with wireless connection have no problems. Removing the wireless router and wiring directly to the cable modem makes no difference.

I get the following information from Windows XP Network Connections:
Local Area Connection Status - Limited or no connectivity. This problem occurred 
because the network did not assign a network address to the computer.
Details: Physical address 00-80-C8-37-4F-B8
IP address 169.254.240.45
Subnet Mask 255.255.0.0
Default gateway, DNS server and WINS server are all blank.
After clicking "Repair" I get: "Windows could not finish repairing the problem because the following action could not be completed: Renewing your IP address. For assistance contact the person who manages your network." 
After contacting my ISP (COMCAST), they reset and renewed the IP address by 
cmd: ipconfig/release and ipconfig/renew. That did not help. They have no clue and recommended i call the geek squad.
I've run out of ideas. I even ran a Windows XP repair install and still get the same result.
Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## into9rod (Jan 14, 2008)

what kind of router do you have brand and model 
do you know how to configure the router"?

PLAN A o to start, control panel, network connections, on the connection, right click properties,tcp/ip, advanced try 192.254.0.13 as gateway OR 169.254.240.255
PLAN B type 192.168.1.1 on the browser be sure DHCP is enabled ,security pick wep hexadecimal password get it ,then on your pc (assuming your on windows) go to start, control panel, network connections, on the connection, right click properties,tcp/ip, advanced, automatic configuration, apply and try again. 
PLAN C Try another ethernet cable

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.cisco.com/web/learning/netacad/index.html

Imagination rules the world/Napoleon


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Make sure that you don't have set your router to deny users.


----------



## ibetyouluvthis (Apr 19, 2007)

I had the same problem with my new wireless usb network adapter.
I uninstalled the installed usb network adapter? that fixed the problem for me


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## rocketman48 (Feb 3, 2008)

The router is a Linksys WRT54GL, but I have the same problem without the router in the loop. When it is connected, I get wireless connection on two laptops, so the problem must be downstream of the cable modem. 

into9rod: When I go to tcp/ip properties, advanced, I get "Windows cannot display the properties of this connection. The Windows Management Instrumentation (WMI) information might be corrupted. To correct this, use System Restore.....". Unfortunately the only restore points listed are Feb. 3(today) and Jan. 30, both after this problem started. That's why I did the XP repair install, hoping to reset everything back to normal.

John Will: I tried the stack repair options you listed. The first one gave the message
"Warning. Could not obtain host information from machine (Computer name). Some commands may not be available. Class not registered."
The second gave the same message as above, followed by " Successfully reset the Winsock catalog. You must restart the machine in order to complete the reset."
After reboot, Network connections now says "Connected", not "Limited or no connectivity" as before. Status now shows Address type - assigned by DHCP; IP address - 192.168.1.106; Subnet mask - 255.255.255.0; Default gateway - 192.168.1.1. It also says "Windows did not detect problems with this connection. If you cannot connect (which I can't), click Repair". Clicking Repair gives the same error message as before "Windows could not finish repairing the problem because the following action could not be completed: Renewing your IP address. For assistance contact the person who manages your network." Is this progress??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If Restore isn't available and a repair didn't fix it, you may be out of luck. That's what Microsoft recommends: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/823775

Here's another procedure that might work: http://searchwincomputing.techtarget.com/tip/0,289483,sid68_gci1160143,00.html

And another: http://www.jsifaq.com/SF/Tips/Tip.aspx?id=5281


----------



## into9rod (Jan 14, 2008)

you might have a virus what kind of antispyware do you have? try this http://www.download.com/Ad-Aware-2007/3000-8022_4-10045910.html?tag=pop.software
try a loopback test ping 127.0.0.1 on the CMD

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.cisco.com/web/learning/netacad/index.html
Imagination rules the world - Napoleon


----------



## rocketman48 (Feb 3, 2008)

Monday, 2/3 
I was able to establish an internet connection through an ethernet to USB adapter and setting up a new connection. I still cannot get the connection to the motherboard LAN port to work. I still get the error message that the WMI information may be corrupted, even on the good USB connection. 
Tuesday 2/4
The USB connection was working ok for a few hours, now I get the same "limited or no connectivity message" as before. I just installed a PCI NIC and it is working, even though I still get the WMI corrupted message. I wonder how long this connection will last.

By following the procedure in the http://searchwincomputing.techtarget.com/tip/0,289483,sid68_gci1160143,00.html link suggested by JohnWill, I was able to re-establish the WMI console. Is there a good way to repair the WMI, short of reinstalling XP? I still get a couple of strange things happening, like neither of the two CD drives will read a CD, and error messages about my video card. Other that those, all seems fairly normal.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Truthfully, you have something else going on in that system if the WMI keeps getting corrupted. My advice would be to do a full data backup and start fresh with Windows installation.


----------



## rocketman48 (Feb 3, 2008)

JohnWill, I agree. It's time to bite the bullet and do a new clean install of XP. Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I hate to admit defeat, but I know when I'm beaten.


----------



## bigdhara (Jul 13, 2008)

I had the same issue and looked everywhere for a resolution UNTIL i found it. THIS is what you have to do to fix the problem , its rather VERY simple. FIRST be sure the windows management service is stopped THUS (right click on My Computer, select Manage. In computer management go to "services and applications" then Double click on services. Scroll down to "windows management instrumentation" and click STOP then OK.) DONE. NEXT UP-> Manually Navigate to " C:Windows\system32\wbem\repository" Once in this folder delete the "FS" folder and anything else in there, TRUST ME ON THIS.Once deleted do a reboot. After the reboot Windows management is FORCED to create a new database or new FS folder THUS clearing out the ERROR. NICE TO HELP OUT. :up: SPREAD THE WORD PEOPLE. 
THE ERROR MESSAGE SOLVED WAS:
"Windows cannot display the properties of this connection. The Windows Management Instrumentation (WMI) information might be corrupted. To correct this, use System Restore to restore Windows to an earlier time(called a restore point). System restore is located in the System Tools Folder in Accessories."


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Usually when someone posts for the first time and puts TRUST ME ON THIS in caps... usually you don't trust it


----------

